# Arnold Schwarzenegger cycle...



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Did anyone see the cycle the printed in the April edition of MD. They said Arnolds cycle composed of 20week cycle of primo/dbol. If you've not seen it I will try post it up later. Just wanted opinions on it.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

lol. give it a whirl, youll be like his twin in 8 weeks.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> Did anyone see the cycle the printed in the April edition of MD. They said Arnolds cycle composed of 20week cycle of primo/dbol. If you've not seen it I will try post it up later. Just wanted opinions on it.


yeah that's been on the isteroid.com website for at least 1.5 years that I remember:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

20 week loool


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

The reason why they suffered so many problems, is because they wherent educated in the subject, they all ran 48 + week cycles a year, at a lower dose slightly yes, but not coming off didnt give their bodies a chance to recouperate.

Anyway, 600mg primo/week is pointless imo, 1g is a much more respectable mark to run it at. Personally ive ran it at 750mg/week before, didnt rate it at all, and my gains where next to nothing, and this was shering pharma grade.

14 weeks, primo (if you really want to run it) at 800-1g/week, 250mg/test e week, dbol, start at 30mg, rise to 60-80 if you feel up to it, then come back down.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> 20 week loool


whats so funny about 20 weeks? LOOOLLLLL.

grow up.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

umm, i like how people are all, ''silly, uneducated stuuupid people''

you guys have seen arnie right????.... LOL at you!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

My advice's on this are you will never know Arnold real cycle history.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> lol. give it a whirl, youll be like his twin in 8 weeks.


What Danny Divito? DONT DO IT!!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

GMme said:


> umm, i like how people are all, ''silly, uneducated stuuupid people''
> 
> you guys have seen arnie right????.... LOL at you!


Is this directed at me? I didnt call him stupid if so, i was saying that they didnt have the education back then to complete their cycles safely.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Not directed at you in particular, just all the people negin the gov!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

they'll look the biz


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Beasted said:


> My advice's on this are you will never know Arnold real cycle history.


exactly!! do they mention where they found this information and even if it were true its not like Arnie is gonna get up from his governor throne and tell the whole world how much gear he jabbing in his ar$e and that he was popping dbol like m&m's!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it was his mother's apple strudel that did it, not any of those silly steroids.

FFS people.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Wouldnt post that website mentioned on here, it has links to purchase steroids and therefore breaks the forum rules! I know cause i got my link removed and warned last week haha


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just thought 20 weeks on Dbol alone would be interesting. Never tried primo. We will never know what cyles he used but I thought I read he was fond of Masteron, looking at his physique I thought made sense.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

chicken and tuna was the key


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Even if you copied his cycles, diet and training you wouldn't end up looking like him, he's a genetic freak.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

GolDeNGaTe said:


> lol. give it a whirl, youll be like his twin in 8 weeks.


The one on the right


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I was always interested to know what steroids Frank Zane used, and I trundled that interweb to find out. As far as I can make out, he also used mainly a dbol / primo combo, but shorter, lower-dose cycles, and with less Dbol. He used a lot of T3, apparently, and now has to take thyroid supplements for the rest of his life.

Both Arnie and Frank still have a decent head of hair. Arnold had a heart bypass, and I saw a magazine photo of him recently looking well out of shape on the beach.

Frank Zane still looks pretty damn good. He was a chemist, and training and posing for him were both sciences. I think we was the most asthetically pleasing bodybuilder ever, especially for non-bodybuilders.

For women, body dismorphic syndrome is usually anorexia or bulemia. It's Karen Carpenter looking at her emaciated bones in the mirror and thinking she's too fat.

For men, its more often a muscular giant looking in the mirror and cursing his thin calves. Zane was the most perfect bodybuilder, but not actually that big. He must have looked in the mirror often, seen a fairly truthful reflection, then had the guts to go with his instincts rather than Golds Gym peer-pressure.

I imagine, like us, these old-school bodybuilders would try every new steroid that appeared, and see how it affected them. We'll never know quite what they were on. They would give interviews in Joe Weider's magazines pretending it was all down to Joe's protein or creatine, to make enough money to afford all that primo.

I've been weight training since the 80s, and I'm a chemist, but I never dared take steroids until the advent of the internet. The internet really is the best bodybuilding supplement ever. What a time to be alive.

This is interesting:- Frank Zane V Arnold Scwartzeneger






To me, Zane has a "loads of primo" look, rather than that dianabol nightclub bouncer bloaty moonface look. Arnie was from austria, I'm sure he must have had access to some of that east german turinabol, but it looks to me like he was more of a dbol giant.


----------

